# Limited Decoy Access--Creative Bitework Training



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

How many people work different aspects of the protection training with their dog and basically proof it with decoys because you don't have access to them regularly? If there are problems with this, is it more a question of it not being done correctly or something that is inherent from working your own dog?

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Ellis has a pretty good DVD "Protection Training with out a Decoy". A lot of the exercises are done with a tug or bite pillow still need a second person. If you're trying to work your own dog?
Keep it simple and keep it fun. All prey and NO DEFENSE or pressure. Know your limitations. No bite work training is better then bad bite work training. If you can work with a good decoy once every three months you can get by, as long as you don't muck things up between sessions.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the video reference!!!

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

depends on the dog.

I have done work myself with most of my dogs, even past puppyhood, but it can certainly blur some lines in the dogs head, depending on the dog, and what you do with it.


----------

